# Age of Honda HS55 Track Driven Snowblower



## Boots

I bought my two stage Honda HS 55, snow blower brand new but quite a few years ago and love it, but I don't remember what year I bought it in!!
Does anyone know the approximate year that this model came on the market??

I think it was around 1985 or 1986 and have done very little in repairs as I use it every winter with only the bare necessities for upkeep. Change the oil and put gas in it and adjust the track once in a while!!

I would really like to know the year of manufacture but have tried to google it and have had no luck, so would appreciate if anyone has an answer for me!!

Thanks for reading my post.


----------



## YSHSfan

This might help you identify it using the model/serial number.
 What year is my Honda Snowblower?
:smiley-confused009: :smiley-confused009: :smiley-confused009:


----------

